

Bram Cohen's "Bram's Cube" - tlrobinson
http://bramcohen.livejournal.com/67449.html

======
amichail
Note that these 3d puzzles are mostly interesting just in physical form -- and
not as puzzles on a computer.

In particular, 3d puzzles are not good for 2d computer displays. Moreover, 3d
physical constructions are interesting when you don't understand how they work
mechanically. There is no such mystery in computer form.

Having said this, I would still like to see a 3d puzzle construction set on a
computer that let's you design and simulate physically plausible 3d puzzles
that you can then print on a 3d printer.

